# Monster Mash



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

MusicNow has it on their website

http://www.musicnow.com/az/artist.jhtml?id=17374


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Scotty:
If you like Monster Mash, you may want to check out an old (I mean OLD) phonograph album called simply "Spike Jones In Stereo". This came out in, like 1958, when Stereophonic Sound (two tracks) was in it's infancy. At the time, the nation was in the middle of a "Creature Feature" movie rage, and this guy, Spike Jones, cashed in on it. It was actually really good. Campy, sure, but good. You can find it easy enough on the Internet. I was only about 6 years old when I first heard it, but it left an indelible image in my memory....Put it on at night and turn out all the lights.....Monsters.....in Stereo???? At the time, it was awesome. For those of us who frequent this Forum, this old Classic will have a definite appeal.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Just for Laffs, I just went to amazon.com to see if the Spike Jones album is still available. It's out on CD. I couldn't believe it. As I punched in my information to order it, I was swept up in a wave of nostalgia, remembering, as a boy, watching all the old Hammer Films and reading pulp magazines like Eerie, Creepy, Tales From The Crypt, Vampirella, and, of course, Famous Monsters of Filmland.
I'm 53 years old now, approaching middle age. I have a 6 year-old-daughter, smart as a whip and loves music. I can't wait for the CD to get here, so I can say, "OK, Valerie, let's turn out all the lights now, and listen to this....."


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Spike Jones was friggin' awesome. I used to listen to him every night for the 18 months I was stationed at Ft. Devens near Boston back in the mid 1970's. That stuff was hilarious. I remember Spike Jones on the radio, and Monty Python's Flying Circus on local TV back when all those now famous skits were all brand new to the USA.

BTW - if that MusicNow website doesn't work let me know. I think I have that version in my PC files somewhere.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

One of Spike Jones sidemen was a guy named Thurl Ravenscroft. He was what's known as a Basso Profundo, and extremely low Bass Voice. He's best known as the voice of Tony the Tiger ("Kellogg's Sugar Frosted Flakes - They're GRRREEEAAATTT!) but he also sang with Sinatra and Rosemary Clooney, among others. If I'm not mistaken, he also narrated a bunch of stuff for Disney.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're right:

http://members.aol.com/allthurl/thurl2.htm

He did the bass voice for the Disney Haunted Mansion Grim Grinning Ghosts among other things.

He also sang "Your A Mean One Mr. Grinch" for the "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" cartoon.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

See the cool stuff you can learn on this Post?


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

There's a really good modern version of the Monster Mash that was done by the Misfits. It's on their CD "Cuts From the Crypt". The 'fits also did an inferior version that appeared on their "Project: 1950" CD.

Here's a link to a sample of the better version: Monster Mash


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Ooh! You can also buy the original recording on CD from Bobby Pickett's Web site, http://www.themonstermash.com . It's in the Merchandise section under "The Monster Mash CD Colletcion".


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

THAT"S RIGHT!!! Bobby "Boris" Pickett! I was just a kid when that came out, but I think today's kids would get a real charge out of it (while standing in line to get into our haunt!)

Thanks, Zombie, may you rise from the grave real soon!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a record (with no record player) of the original that I got signed by Pickett a few years ago at Spooky World. I must admit, he was kind of a jerk to deal with, but that didn't change the fact that I think of his song as Halloween's unofficial anthem.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey, Man, that's how these "psuedo-celebrities are. I took my son to a comic book convention years ago where he learned that "the great" Todd McFarlane is a jerk. Karma, baby. McFarlane (who wrote and drew the "Spawn" series) later paid millions of dollars for Mark McGuires 70th Home Run Baseball. Now that Big Mac is tainted by the steroids scandle, what's the ball worth today?


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Hehe. I was seriously the only guy in line to get his autograph. Everyone else was interested in the other celebs (like Maryanne from Gilligan's Island and Kane "Jason Voorhees" Hodder). I asked him to sign my record and all he could quip back with was "If you got the $15 I will." It kind of put a damper on the good comments I was ready to toss his way and it sort of made me wonder why I'd waited in line for an hour and a half.

Karma is a ***** though... a friend of mine in Virginia was looking to hire him for their pro-haunt... I talked them out of it.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah... It ruins the "hero" image you have of these people when you talk to them, only to find out that they are bitter jerks, or unjustified egomaniacs.

The first time I met Savini, I just figured "It's been a long day". 
The second time I thought "The industry really did screw him over, no wonder he's a bit of a jerk".
The third time, I saw (and overheard) him hitting on a girl who was obviously under 21 (probably under 18) I realized "No, he's just an ass!"

When her family came up to them, he uncoiled from around that girl so fast I actually laughed out loud at him!

It kinda devalues anything associated with him, in my eyes.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I got Kane Hodder's autograph that day too, and he's the most sociable celebrity I've met to date. He'll stand there and chat with you for a bit, and even posed for pictures for us all for free. Oh yeah, and if you bring something along, he doesn't charge for his John Hancock. He was a real classy guy.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've always thought it was pretty cheesy for celebrities to charge for their autographs. 90% of the autographs will never be worth much more than you paid for them. I guess a lot of these celebs spend money so fast they have no chice but to charge for autographs.

I've met about 20 celebrities in my lifetime mostly at the 1995 WalMart shareholders meeting I got to go to. Everyone there I have to say was awesome. The only celeb there that showed their big ego was Kathy Lee Gifford. Like you guys said. That karma's a *****. It wasn't 2 or 3 years later her little empire fell apart.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Scotty:
> If you like Monster Mash, you may want to check out an old (I mean OLD) phonograph album called simply "Spike Jones In Stereo". This came out in, like 1958, when Stereophonic Sound (two tracks) was in it's infancy. At the time, the nation was in the middle of a "Creature Feature" movie rage, and this guy, Spike Jones, cashed in on it. It was actually really good. Campy, sure, but good. You can find it easy enough on the Internet. I was only about 6 years old when I first heard it, but it left an indelible image in my memory....Put it on at night and turn out all the lights.....Monsters.....in Stereo???? At the time, it was awesome. For those of us who frequent this Forum, this old Classic will have a definite appeal.



Just saw this Spike Jones CD on ebay, and thought you might be interested Wolfman:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=307&item=4742483545&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Scotty:
> If you like Monster Mash, you may want to check out an old (I mean OLD) phonograph album called simply "Spike Jones In Stereo". This came out in, like 1958, when Stereophonic Sound (two tracks) was in it's infancy. At the time, the nation was in the middle of a "Creature Feature" movie rage, and this guy, Spike Jones, cashed in on it. It was actually really good. Campy, sure, but good. You can find it easy enough on the Internet. I was only about 6 years old when I first heard it, but it left an indelible image in my memory....Put it on at night and turn out all the lights.....Monsters.....in Stereo???? At the time, it was awesome. For those of us who frequent this Forum, this old Classic will have a definite appeal.


I just got this LP off ebay. It is indeed a hoot. I'm working on making it into a listening web page as we speak.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My Spike Jones Listening Page is now done. Here's the link to my Index Page with all the pages I've made from my LPs and Cassettes:

LP Listening Index Page


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Halloweiner - your site is awesome! Thanks for doing it and sharing.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Wolfman - along the lines of Spike Jones - I just got an LP I found on ebay that is called "It's A Spike Jones Christmas"....lol. I haven't had a chance to listen to any of it yet though. Eventually I get it uploaded to a web page. The track titles seem like they may be normal Christmas Carol's, but I find that hard to believe with Spike Jones.


----------

